
Understanding the ‘Science’ of Color - endswapper
http://www.ptonline.com/articles/understanding-the-science-of-color
======
washadjeffmad
Excellent article with a lot of practical process considerations. I've got a
newfound appreciation for colorized polymers.

------
anc84
This looks and reads like a keyword-heavy advertisement.

~~~
danielvf
No, this is exactly what manufacturing engineers sound like when talking about
thier trade.

It's a fascinating article full of details about the ways coloring plastics
can go horribly wrong.

~~~
endswapper
I will doubly confirm that is what they sound like. Additionally, he is
articulate in addressing the variety of considerations while at the same time
not getting lost in the minutia of any one consideration, which is common.

I'm surprised and pleased to see an interest in some of the more technical
aspects of materials and manufacturing.

------
programminggeek
Every time someone uses the "Science Of" it's a trap.

